# Front Derailleur Adjustment with Compact Crank



## Adjudic8r (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a 2007 Campy Record gruppo with a compact crank (50/34). After having problems getting a smooth shift from the small to large chainring, I noticed that my bike shop put on a standard Record front derailleur instead of the Record CT. Could this be the problem with my shifting? Lately, the chain has been dropping to the bottom bracket whenever I try to shift up tot he large chainring while in my larger cassette cogs. My limit screws appear to be adjusted properly (at least according to Leonard Zinn’s instructions). Can this be fixed by raising the front derailleur up a few millimeters?

I am very new to wrenching and am sometimes learning by trial and error. :mad2:


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*cable routing...*

You never know what the LBS might have screwed up. In '07 the CT FD would probably have been a better choice. Cable routing can be an issue. Campy kept changing the design, three years in a row. The '08 FD works with either a compact or standard crank. The cable must be routed between the guide tab and clamp bolt. For '09 there is still only one FD, but the cabel must be routed over the left side of the tab, then over the clamp bolt.

If it requires less than 4 clicks to cover the full range of travel, the cable is probably routed incorrectly.

The height (1-2mm above the big ring) and aligning the outer cage with the big ring have never changed.


----------



## Adjudic8r (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks C-40! I confirmed that I have the cable routed between the guide tab and clamp bolt (although it does seem to rub a bit against the tension spring when in the small chainring). I fiddled a bit with the Hi/Lo adjustments and a have it shifting a little better (at least on the stand).

Do you think it would be worth my while to replace my FD with the 2007 Record compact version? They look very different in design.

In case it makes a difference, I switch wheels back and forth between 12-23 (Eurus) and 13-26 (Shamal) cassettes.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Adjudic8r said:


> I have a 2007 Campy Record gruppo with a compact crank (50/34). After having problems getting a smooth shift from the small to large chainring, I noticed that my bike shop put on a standard Record front derailleur instead of the Record CT. Could this be the problem with my shifting?  Lately, the chain has been dropping to the bottom bracket whenever I try to shift up tot he large chainring while in my larger cassette cogs. My limit screws appear to be adjusted properly (at least according to Leonard Zinn’s instructions). Can this be fixed by raising the front derailleur up a few millimeters?
> 
> I am very new to wrenching and am sometimes learning by trial and error. :mad2:


For a compact crank you must have a compact front derailleur. And you have to be careful, the triple front derailleur looks the same but has the wrong leverage ratio. Without the compact front derailleur sooner or later it will derail to the inside. Even with a compact front derailleur I still use a "dog fang" frame protector.


----------

